

Deployment Tools and Techniques at Spotify - petesoder
http://www.hakkalabs.co/articles/deployment-tools-techniques-spotify

======
lwhalen
Mad props should be given to these guys for (IMHO) Doing It Right(tm). They're
managing all their packages via ONE package interface (apt-get), and are able
to reap the rewards of being able to more easily manage their knowledge, build
tools, and build processes - at the end of the day, it's just _simpler_ than
having to go "Oh, this is installed via apt-get, these are installed via gem-
install, over here these are installed via setup.py..." The whole
gem/egg/cpan/whatever concept has serious issues when moving from the
developer's laptop to the production environment, and I wish more folks took
the time up front to do it natively, like Spotify and Hynek.

